

Career Makeover: From Actor to Web Engineer - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303603904579495623344941760.html

======
pedalpete
This is only moderately interesting, going from Tech Support to Development, I
don't think is a great leap. I suspect in the coming years, Mr. Brown's acting
and support background will likely get him places other Engineers are somewhat
restricted from. He (I assume) has the ability to explain technical details to
a non-technical audience, as well as being comfortable in talking in front of
a large audience, as well as many other skills he'll pick up along the way.

If engineering is your only skill, I suspect, in the long-run, you'll be
pigeon-holed as an engineer, and that will restrict your growth. I say this as
a long-time engineer with experience in marketing, PR, customer service, and
product management.

